# symptoms of nitrite poisoning?? overdosing on bacon??



## expat smoker (Apr 4, 2013)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

I've just started smoking and have finally perfected a bacon recipe am totally addicted to my product and some days will eat it 3 times. I am following the cure rates [cure calculator] and don't think that I'm overdoing it with the cure.

But I've been having these bouts of diarrhea and wondering if I'm overdosing on bacon.

Anyone else experience this??


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 4, 2013)

Too many Lipids does that ... just sayin'.

Have fun and...


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 4, 2013)

Lipids= fat, right?  I do try my best to avoid fats when choosing my smoking meats and only 5% of what I see in the store meets my qualifications of more lean than fat and if there is extra fat, I will either render it off when cooking it or remove it surgically before eating it.  All in all, I eat a fairly low fat diet, but I am getting older and maybe not able to process the little fat that I do consume??....it's a thought!

I did do a google search on 'nitrite poisoning symptoms' and diarreha was near the top of the list and that's why I posted.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 5, 2013)

Never heard of that before, here's what I found for Nitrite poisoning;

Nitrite poisoning is most commonly associated with the condition methemoglobinemia, where the body receives decreased oxygen. Symptoms include blue skin, respiratory distress, shortness of breath, fatigue and weakness.

Maybe you could post your recipe and method of curing for us, just to verify the safety of it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2013)

expat smoker said:


> Lipids= fat, right?  I do try my best to avoid fats when choosing my smoking meats and only 5% of what I see in the store meets my qualifications of more lean than fat and if there is extra fat, I will either render it off when cooking it or remove it surgically before eating it.  All in all, I eat a fairly low fat diet, but I am getting older and maybe not able to process the little fat that I do consume??....it's a thought!
> 
> *I did do a google search on 'nitrite poisoning symptoms' and diarreha was near the top of the list and that's why I posted.*


Diarrhea is near the top of the list of just about any list of symptoms for any health problem.

I agree with Dan---"Maybe you could post your recipe and method of curing for us, just to verify the safety of it."

Bear


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 7, 2013)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

sorry for the late reply.....things got busy

Agree that diarrhea is at the top symptom of many diseases and poisoning.....also constipation.

It was just a shot in the dark when I asked that original question.

My standard recipe for a dry cure pork belly, in plastic bags in the ref for a week is 60gr salt, 60+gr sugar and 8gr of my 8% European standard nitrite cure + herbs and flavorings.  This is roughly based on the digging dog farms calculator.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 7, 2013)

what's the weight of the belly?


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 7, 2013)

About 5 to 6 lbs.....


----------



## daveomak (Apr 7, 2013)

6#'s bellies = 2724 grams @ 120 Ppm nitrite recommended for bacon  ..... 2724 X  0.000120 = 0.33 grams nitrite, correct amount of nitrite

8 grams of 8% nitrite....  8 X .08  =  0.64 grams of actual nitrite.....

You added twice the amount of recommended nitrite for U.S. recommended levels...  If my calculations are correct...  

Dave


----------



## geerock (Apr 7, 2013)

DanMcG said:


> Never heard of that before, here's what I found for Nitrite poisoning;
> 
> Nitrite poisoning is most commonly associated with the condition methemoglobinemia, where the body receives decreased oxygen. Symptoms include blue skin, respiratory distress, shortness of breath, fatigue and weakness.
> 
> Maybe you could post your recipe and method of curing for us, just to verify the safety of it.


You forgot to add the most important one...  Mr Johnson may become disabled.  :biggrin:


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 7, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> 6#'s bellies = 2724 grams @ 120 Ppm nitrite recommended for bacon  ..... 2724 X  0.000120 = 0.33 grams nitrite, correct amount of nitrite
> 
> 8 grams of 8% nitrite....  8 X .08  =  0.64 grams of actual nitrite.....
> 
> ...


Dave, you recomend 64 grams of my 8% nitrite cure// meaning that I am way under curing.  Am I reading the calculator wrong??


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 7, 2013)

I calculate your nitrite level at 282 ppm (parts per million) using the 5 lb figure which is high. I can't seem to find the calculator you used at the moment, I'd like to see what it comes up with.


----------



## timleo (Apr 7, 2013)

expat smoker said:


> Dave, you recomend 64 grams of my 8% nitrite cure// meaning that I am way under curing.  Am I reading the calculator wrong??


I think you misunderstood the calculations...you are adding too much nitrite to your cure.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 7, 2013)

I have the nitrite percentage locked in the calculator, it's only intended to be used with 6.25% nitrite cure.
The calculator won't work wih any other cure.
Are you sure your cure mix is 8% nirite? European cures usually have a low percentage of nitrite.



~Martin


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, but now I'm really more confused..........

I'm not sure that my cure is European......could be Australian standard, but the info sheet states that the nitrite is 0.8%-0.9%, so assuming that the USDA standard is 0.625%, I should need a smaller amount than the pre set calculator by digging dog farms, correct?

Anyway, these are the results of my last use of the Digging Dog calculator........

3,500grams meat,

cure #1 preset @ 6.25% = 8.74 grams

salt 2%=61.81grams

sugar 2%=70 grams

PPM nitrite 156

note....  I use a little less cure and more salt and sugar, thinking that because my cure has a higher % nitrite [as suggested by someone in an earlier post].

Question.....could I have my decimal points wrong??  They are exactly as posted on the product info sheet that came with my cure.'the nitrite is 0.8%- 0.9%

Thanks in advance for helping clear this up................

Jack


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 7, 2013)

expat smoker said:


> Thanks for the replies, but now I'm really more confused..........
> 
> I'm not sure that my cure is European......could be Australian standard, but the info sheet states that the nitrite is 0.8%-0.9%, so assuming that the USDA standard is 0.625%, I should need a smaller amount than the pre set calculator by digging dog farms, correct?
> Anyway, these are the results of my last use of the Digging Dog calculator........
> ...



If it's 0.8%- 0.9% nitrite, it's less than 1% nitrite, not 8% or 9% nitrite.
So far less than the 6.25% nitrite that the calculator is intended for.

So. if the cure mix is .8% nitrite.

You need 15 grams of cure mix per kilo of bacon for 120 ppm nitrite.

15 x .8%= .12 grams nitrite

.12 x 1,000,000 =120,000

120,000/1,000=120 ppm

~Martin


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi Martin,

Yes, I can see your point and below, I copied and pasted the product specs and as you can see, the amount of nitrite is "Nitrite salt 0,8-0,9%/ E250, iodized".  Should I assume that there should be periods where they place commas?? I did have a conversation with the only English speaking manager at the local distributer and it was he who said that it was 8-9% nitrite...........that's where I'm getting a bit confused.

Do they make a cure #1 with .8% ?? seems kinda low to me.

thanks again,

Jack

Product Specification
INDASIA-Art.no: I64700
INDASIA Marking: Nitrite salt 0,8-0,9%/ E250, iodized
Description: Nitrite salt
Usage: as needed
Storage: Cool and dry
Minimum shelf life: 24 months from the date of production
Ingredients: salt iodized, peservative E250
Allergy declaration: none
Conditions: powder
Microbiological status: Bacterial content:
Mould:
E.coli:
Salmonella:
<102 /g
negativ
negativ
negativ in 25 g
Traceability: ensured
traceability information: articel number & BBD
GMO (Gene Modified Organisms):n.d. (PCR-Method / DNA-Amplification)
According to regulation (EC) 1829/2003 and regulation
(EC) 1830/2003 the product has not to be labelled.
Irradiation: n. d. (method "Thermolumineszenz")
All data are average values, small variations are normal.
Cross contamination from allergens traces (gluten containing grain, eggs, peanuts, soya, milk, nuts,
celery, sesame, mustard and products thereof) cannot be ruled out.
The bacterial figures can only be ensured within the framework of the statistical assurance of our
sampling procedure according to DIN 10 220 (taking samples to test quantity or quality
characteristics of spices and additives.)
17.03.2011 - 10:52:21 Uhr - Art.Nr.: I64700 17.03.2011 - 10:52:21 UhrProduct Specification
INDASIA-Art.no: I64700
INDASIA Marking: Nitrite salt 0,8-0,9%/ E250, iodized
Description: Nitrite salt
Usage: as needed
Storage: Cool and dry
Minimum shelf life: 24 months from the date of production
Ingredients: salt iodized, peservative E250
Allergy declaration: none
Conditions: powder
Microbiological status: Bacterial content:
Mould:
E.coli:
Salmonella:
<102 /g
negativ
negativ
negativ in 25 g
Traceability: ensured
traceability information: articel number & BBD
GMO (Gene Modified Organisms):n.d. (PCR-Method / DNA-Amplification)
According to regulation (EC) 1829/2003 and regulation
(EC) 1830/2003 the product has not to be labelled.
Irradiation: n. d. (method "Thermolumineszenz")
All data are average values, small variations are normal.
Cross contamination from allergens traces (gluten containing grain, eggs, peanuts, soya, milk, nuts,
celery, sesame, mustard and products thereof) cannot be ruled out.
The bacterial figures can only be ensured within the framework of the statistical assurance of our
sampling procedure according to DIN 10 220 (taking samples to test quantity or quality
characteristics of spices and additives.)
17.03.2011 - 10:52:21 Uhr - Art.Nr.: I64700 17.03.2011 - 10:52:21 Uhr


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 7, 2013)

I believe that commas are often used in Europe instead of periods.
There are a lot of cure mixes that have a small amount of nitrite.
Butcher supplies sell such mixes.
Morton Tender Quick is just 0.5% nitrite and 0.5% nitrate, so it's very common practice.



~Martin


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 7, 2013)

OK, thanks Martin for clearing that up.  The label on the cure reads 'Prague nitrite cure #1'

Now, if for some reason, it is their mistake [8% instead of .8%] and I use 10x the cure, will there be any problems?

I've done 5 or 6 bacon smokes already based on the low figure and results seemed fine, altho my bacon goes directly into the freezer and I only remove enough for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't answer that question, excess nitrite is someting that you definitely want to avoid.


~Martin


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, I want to avoid that as well and have just sent my 2nd email to 'Indasia' to get this settled before I poison my family and friends. For now, I'll err on the low side until I get clearification from the company in Holland.  or maybe someone out there has used this product??

thanks again Martin


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 8, 2013)

expat smoker said:


> I'm not sure that my cure is European......could be Australian standard, but the info sheet states that the nitrite is 0.8%-0.9%,



I'd be pretty confident that their label is what it says it is 0.8-0.9% and that you haven't been poisoning yourself.
Like Martin suggested 15g per kilo will give you a safe 120ppm in your bacon, 20g will give you 160ppm which is above US standards, but still below the UK's 200ppm


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Dan....

the figures you quote are based on the .8 to .9 % ratio of nitrite?? But what IF it was 10X more nitrite? That would raise the numbers to 1,200 to 1,600 PPM.  That wouldn't be safe.

I'll just wait to hear from the company and/or find another source here in Thailand, which won't be an easy chore.

I'll post if I hear from them.....


----------

